# Cooks Station



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Had to go to my gallery in Atlanta on Friday to pick up some works I had framed. On my return on Saturday, Stuart Brown asked me to stop and drift a river with him. Was a great idea. Not only did we catch fish, [see flyfishing thread] but we also ate some wonderful local fare, including some truly excellent BBQ. One of those great last minute trips where all goes exactly according to plan,[as if we had one]. I haven't fished a freshwater river in a while so it took a bit to get back into "river mode". The morning started slow but definetly picked up around noon. Probably due more to getting fish finding patterns down than to any bite turning on.There are a couple more photos in the Fly Fishing Thread, but here is one of Stuart with our double hookup.
















Not the biggest nor most fish I have caught, but still a real fine stream and a beautiful morning on the water. Thanks Stuart, for showing me a great and beautiful area.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet! Nice report.


----------

